# Name of new Rain Coat?



## ComplexR3TRO (14 May 2011)

I seen it. it looks nice. I think its a the new rain coat with Velcro on the sides with pockets facing downwards.

What is the exact name? and if possible any pictures?

Thank you very much!


----------



## PuckChaser (14 May 2011)

Converged CADPAT Raingear, or CCR.


----------



## medicineman (14 May 2011)

No relation to the Band ?

MM


----------



## PuckChaser (14 May 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> No relation to the Band ?



Probably not, but it has it's own theme music: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu2pVPWGYMQ


----------



## medicineman (14 May 2011)

Touche...a good choice too.

MM


----------



## Veiledal (14 May 2011)

or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIPan-rEQJA


----------

